# Magia por categorías > Cartomagia >  Controles para carta elegida

## Platiquini

Abro este hilo porque me parece que tener al menos cinco o seis formas de controlar una carta elegida (usando una baraja completamente normal, olvidándonos de las cartas guía y sin que el mago vea nunca la cara de la carta, como se hace por ejemplo en el juego de la ambiciosa) es de los más importante, sobre todo para no repetir el mismo procedimiento en una misma sesión o habitualmente a los amigos que más te ven actuar.
¿Qué técnicas para controlar una carta elegida, en esas condiciones, son las más usadas por vosotros?
Yo uso mucho, y por orden de preferencia: el pase de Frank Kelly para controlar la elegida a la posición inferior de la baraja, la mezcla hindú para controlar encima y el lanzamiento del paquete superior que patina hacia el índice izquierdo sobre la elegida seguido del doble corte o subepaquetes para controlar encima. Ocasionalmente empleo el TPC (Tamariz Perpendicular Control) o incluso, no lo despreciemos, el triple volteo (sencillísimo pero ingeniosísimo procedimiento).
Cuando vi la explicación de Palmer para el salto con posterior rifleo, me pareció muy buena.  Esto habrá que ensayarlo. También es muy bueno el convincing control.

----------


## ExTrEm0

Pues la verdad es que por nombres no sé, a veces lo mas sencillo es lo mas convincente, como el doble corte por debajo para llevar a top. Ahora mismo estoy haciendo el salto (que ahora estoy practicando mas, aunque lo uso muy poco), y casi siempre controlo por cortes, pero no sé el nombre de los cortes.

----------


## magic-carlos

Control mediante mezcla por arrastre (desde el break) para llevar a TOP.
Doble corte.
Control convincente
TPC
Crimp (por qué no?)
Mezcla Hindú.


Ensayando:
  - Salto clásico y otros.
  - Empalme en diagonal instantaneo en la mano izquierda.
  - Empalme lateral

La idea que tengo yo, es irlos alternando según me apetezca para que no se me vean siempre los mismos movimientos. Así cuando empiecen a sospechar de unos pases determinados cambio de control y entonces ya no hay manera de que piensen nada.

Me puedes decir que es "el pase de Frank Kelly"? A lo mejor lo conozco por otro nombre. Donde puedo aprenderlo? es bueno?

Espero que os sirva.

Saludos.

----------


## Platiquini

Gracias por vuestros comentarios.
Hola magic-carlos. El pase de Frank Kelly es sencillísimo y muy, muy bueno. Creo que está descrito por Daryl en "Encyclopedia of card sleights, vol. 4". También viene en la enciclopedia "Técnica Cartomágica" de Ricardo Marré, no recuerdo en qué volumen. Básicamente es un deslizamiento de la carta inf. del paquete sup. del corte, al recomponer el corte libre al stop por hojeo.
Me has recordado el control al mezclar en las manos (overhand), mezclando hasta la sep. y lanzando el paquete restante sin mezclar. También lo uso a veces. De puro simple es buenísimo.   :Wink:

----------


## magic-carlos

Gracias. Ya lo conocía pero lo había olvidado. Tienes razón en que tiene pinta de ser muy bueno así que me pondré a practicarlo que ese en un par de tardes está :D 

Que otros controles usa la gente de por aquí? (del foro se entiende). Y que opiniones teneis sobre cada uno de los controles? estaría bien que hicieramos una recopilación de posibles controles en este hilo (hay muchos eh?).

Yo digo alguna opinión que tengo:

doble corte: si se manejan bien otros controles mejor evitarlo. El espectador sabe que de alguna manera estás haciendo algo raro. Ya puestos es mejor el control por mezcla de arrastre que al menos noes un par de cortes y despista más (luego si se quiere ya se corta).

mezcla por arrastre: Bastante bueno. Conviene no abusar

TPC: MUY BUENO (ya que es invisible)
Control convincente: MUY BUENO (Ya que es invisible).

Crimp: lo uso poco pero es muy limpio ya que puedes dar el mazo a mezclar. También se puede usar en la carta clave y sigue siendo muy limpio.

Mezcla hindú: Lo uso poco porque uso poco esta mezcla.

salto, empalme lateral y empalme diagonal: cuando me salgan vais a flipar  :117: 

El pase de Kelly este pues tiene buena pinta. Lo practicaré.

Saludos!

----------


## Platiquini

Magic-Carlos, el control por mezcla hindú me parece de los mejores. La impresión que le da al espectador es que su carta queda perdida irremediablemente, ya que ve que sobre ella empiezan a caer paquetitos de cartas continuamente. Quizás haya que cuidar un poco los ángulos, por si se ve por el lateral, pero a mí me parece buenísimo y fácil.

----------


## si66

El TPC, (creo que lo lei en Sonata de Tamariz no?) es muy bueno.
El clasico control con brake. 
Con doble corte (brake por medio)
el de mezcla por arrastre no se si es el que conozco pero vi hacer uno a Tom Mullica que es muy simple y efectivo.
Salto clasico lo hago cuando hay por lo menos 2 o 3 personas, no a una sola. (aprovecho para ir de una persona a otra, enel giro hago el salto).

Hay uno que no se el nombre que se lo vi a allan ackerman que es muy bueno, se da a elegir una carta por riffleo (sin forzaje) y al mostrar la carta y completar el mazo esta queda en bottom muy sencillamente.

----------


## Platiquini

Hola si66. Pues precisamente ese último que dices es el pase de Frank Kelly.  :D

----------


## si66

tenia dudas, por eso no escribi, de donde ra, por ahi cometia el error de hacerlo mal.
Hace un par de semanas lo vi por primera vez, cuando me mostraron el efecto (sin enseñarme la tecnica) yme parecio muy buena.

----------


## to

Bueno:

Yo uso el Doble corte no solo para controlar sino para bajar y subir cartas.
El control por Mezcla hindu.
Control por vistazo (creo que es peeck) y mezcla por arrastre
Y el control ¡ay! es uno de mis preferidos.
La inserción diagonal y salto.

Buno nada mas

Saludos

----------


## Xavi-Z

Creo que de cara al espectador existen dos momentos diferenciados en el control de la carta que debemos cubrir. Personalmente los analizo por separado. Por un lado la técnica que te permite llegar al break y por otro el control posterior de dicha carta a inf o sup. Porque aunque para nosotros es un todo para el espectador no lo es, por una parte le tiene que quedar claro que la carta ha sido irremediablemente perdida en la baraja y lo que pueda ver posteriormente, por ejemplo un doble corte, no tiene relación con el control de la carta (menos en algunos casos como el control por mezcla hindú donde la devolución de la carta y el control se realizan en el mismo movimiento).

En cuanto a las tecnicas utilizadas para llegar al break van en función del juego. Por ejemplo si la carta ha sido dada a elegir mediante abanico, realizo el control en abanico. La inserción diagonal (es de los controles más engañosos), lanzamiento de paquetes (con salida interna), dejar caer las cartas en cascada dejando una en salida interna, etc.... Los voy variando. Similar al control por mezcla hindú es el control que se realiza en el transcurso de la mezcla por arrastre (este control me gusta especialmente cuando quiero situar la carta elegida en una posición determinada, como en sup-4 por ejemplo).

Para controlar la carta casi siempre utilizo el doble corte (el salto no lo domino pero creo que es el mejor por la ausencia de manipulación de cara al espectador lo que en determinados juegos potencia mucho más el efecto, veáse ambiciosa). Si por el tipo de juego voy a proseguir con mezclas en mesa realizo un control por múltiples cortes (no se que nombre tiene) que termina con la baraja completa en la mesa y la elegida en sup.

Proximamente: el salto (calculo un año o así...)

Un saludo.

----------


## Nach0

una consulta cual es el control ay? es el ooops! de daryl vol 4?

y otra consulta el control TPC, donde lo puedo encontrar aparte de en Sonata?
Gracias!

----------


## to

> una consulta cual es el control ay? es el ooops! de daryl vol 4?


Serà ese ¿es que la carta esta dada vuelta?.

Saludos

----------


## caibo

Nacho el control Ay! es tal cual como decis vos, es el control Oops!, que se encuentra en la Encyclopedia of Card Sleights Vol 4 de Daryl, tambien esta en el Card College Vol 1 de Roberto Giobbi como "The Whoops
Control".

Saludos

----------


## Nach0

oka gracias por la info
tienen idea si en los de daryl encontrare el TPC; no, no?
Lo que ocurre que voy por el vol 4 y ni siquiera vi los demas, quizas este con otro nombre.
(sino MP please!)

gracias!!
Nach0

----------


## Karl83

Nacho: el TPC  de Juan lo encontrás en el Sonata como ya dijeron los compañeros y también dentro de sus videos "Lessons in Magic" (3 volúmenes). O sea, en todos él lo hace de manera brillante dentro de sus rutinas, pero en uno de ellos no sé si es el 3 ( me falla la memoria en este momento) lo explica detalladamente. Ese control no tiene desperdicio, y como diría el Gran Palmer, "hecho con naturalidad, invisible total", jeje.
Con respecto al control que domino y que más me gusta es el de la carta metida en un pressure fan, no tienen ni la menor idea de nada los profanos, es para controlar en inf-1 y sup-1, de parado para magia impromptu o con mesa. Por supuesto uso doble cut, triple cut, practico el salto (pero me sale mal), y no me he metido con el peek aún, debo investigarlo más.

Saludos!

----------


## Echarro

Perdonad mi ignorancia, pero, ¿en qué consiste el control convincente y donde lo puedo encontrar? No había oído hablar de él, y por lo que comentais parece que es muy bueno...

En cuanto a mis controles preferidos, pues los que más empleo son el doble corte por debajo, la mezcla por arrastre y el corte múltiple en mesa (creo que se llama así). Ultimamente le estoy dando MUCHA caña al salto, y aunque no lo domino, a veces me la juego también con él, con un buen desvío de antención cuela siempre y es muy cómodo.

saludos  :Wink1:

----------


## magic-carlos

Viene exlicado en el tomo 3 de GEC y no tiene desperdicio. Lo que pasa es que como en todo conviene no abusar y alternar con otro tipo de controles. Te llevas la carta elegida abajo y es totalmente invisible (bien hecho), es decir, parecido al TCP pero sin la perpendicularidad.

Saludos.

----------


## DavidAlvira

hola a todos, luego me mirare el gec3 para pulir el convincing control pero ahora mismo, ya que aquí no tengo el GEC, tengo una duda:

Extiendo en abanico y levanto la carta que el espectador a señalado, se la muestro y he aquí mi duda, al volver hacia la baraja de la mano izquierda debo empezar ya el deslizamiento con el dedo medio? y debería depositar la carta cuadrada con la baraja y luego con el pulgar desplazarla hacia arriba o la deposito directamente arriba mientras hago el deslizamiento?

me pasa que yo, no sé si es cuestión de angulo, siempre veo un pelin como se desliza la carta de derecha a izquierda para pasar a inf

alguien me puede aconsejar?

gracias

----------


## anfiie

Creo que nadie lo ha mencionado y a mi modo de ver es uno de los mejores controles para una carta. El control de Kaplan descrito en "El Arte de la Magia" o como todos solemos llamar "el Kaplan".

----------

